# I've been robbed!



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

Someone took my BBQ Central banner.    It was on the stage for the awards ceremony but gone on Sunday.      AND, someone took one of my Que and Cruz banners that we had on the road into the contest.  Man I hope they enjoy them.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 20, 2009)

If you see them, get them back. Don't know why folk do that kind of stealing. But I bet some A hole is going to just hang in there garage. If you ever find the dude, punch him in the face for me! Damn I hate those kind of A holes! 

Pigs


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 20, 2009)

WOW...how nice of someone to do that to you Bill after you threw, what many people have called the best contest EVER, people are a-holes!


----------



## Diva Q (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats horrific. I hate reading crap like that. What kind of jerk does that.


----------



## Griff (Jul 20, 2009)

Stinkin' low lifes.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 20, 2009)

I was talking to Captain Morgan yesterday afternoon on the phone and he said he got a weekend pass to leave Myrtle Beach.  He said he went 'North' to take care of business early Sunday morning and was on his way back home late yesterday afternoon............

I'm not saying nothing but......


----------



## Chiles (Jul 20, 2009)

I have witnesses that say I was no where near them.  Of course... some of the weekend was a blurr.  

Sorry Bill, I hope they turn up.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 20, 2009)

I've always wanted a BBQ Central banner.  sorry bill.


Seriously, who would do something like that at an event
like that?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 20, 2009)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I've always wanted a BBQ Central banner.  sorry bill.
> 
> 
> Seriously, who would do something like that at an event
> like that?



Pegleg?  I mean how many Pirate teams do the have in VA anyway?


----------



## Div (Jul 20, 2009)

what a donkey !


----------



## Griff (Jul 20, 2009)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":207rxqvg]I've always wanted a BBQ Central banner.  sorry bill.
> 
> 
> Seriously, who would do something like that at an event
> like that?



Pegleg?  I mean how many Pirate teams do the have in VA anyway?[/quote:207rxqvg]

Hmmmm ..... a posible motive?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jul 20, 2009)

Griff said:
			
		

> Kloset BBQR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm ..... *a posible motive?[/quote:3vmrcrya]*

Revenge!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 20, 2009)

Enough of that talk, guys...get over it!


----------

